# Coversong-Datenbank - existiert sowas?



## » Black Commander ™ (7. Juli 2013)

Aus einem Gedanken heraus und dem "Coversongs"-Thread habe ich mich eben gefragt, ob sowas wie eine Coversong-Datenbank existiert. 
Ich habe da vor meinem inneren Auge eine Website, auf der man z.B. Coversongs von Liedern in Genre/Bands(Interpreten)/Titel unterteilt filtern kann oder irgendeine Auflistung um sich überhaupt erstmal 'nen kleinen Überblick zu verschaffen, was in den vielen Jahren so gecovert wurde.

Google hat mir auf den ersten Seiten nichts brauchbares ausgespuckt - aber vielleicht kennt ihr ja was?


----------



## Xidish (7. Juli 2013)

Ja, sowas existiert.
Inwieweit die aktuell und vollständig ist, mag ich nicht zu sagen.
Jedenfalls ist sie sehr umfangreich.

-> Coverinfo 

Dort gibt es verschiedene Sortier~ und Suchmöglichkeiten, sowie Auflistungen Cover/Original, Jahrgang u.a..


----------



## Skill_lettor (13. August 2013)

Wenn du Cover mags geh mal auf COvervill wenn du das nicht schon kennst. Super Podcast, mit immer wieder guter Musik aus allen verschiedenen Richtungen. 

Coverville


----------

